# Cans Report



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We had a great trip today fishing H / G / F cans area. Launched from Mazurik. Heavy skim ice all the way just past cans first thing. Setup west side of cans with Bandits and an Eriegardless Yozuri on one side and weighted P-10’s on the other. First fish came while we were speed setting and it came on the Yozuri that was 61’ at 2.5! Best leads for Bandits were 37-67’ and P-10’s 12/12 - 25/25 with 2 oz as the morning progressed. Speed settled in 1.4 - 1.6. Direction of troll didn’t matter. Bright colors all day with no real standouts. Handled about 35 fish by 1pm and had our 3 man by 9:30am. No giants today but really nice grade. largest 7.5 - 8? Pitched a lot of 22-24” fish back. Had 5 on at once then two more after they were laying on the deck! East wind kicked up and slowed bite 11:30ish. Big thanks to Syclone for taking his boat today so I didn’t have to get mine dirty


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks Bull...Those fish look awfully cold!

Great report


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice report!! Great Job


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job Josh, I knew somebody was gonna put the smackdown on eyes today when I saw hardly any wind on flag on way to work. Gonna try to get out this weekend? Damned work gets in way all the time-just need to retire!


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good job and great report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice job Josh, I knew somebody was gonna put the smackdown on eyes today when I saw hardly any wind on flag on way to work. Gonna try to get out this weekend? Damned work gets in way all the time-just need to retire!


Now you know that ain't gonna happen,heck me and Don are still waiting for our breakfast day. ,!?! LOL


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Congrats on a great day Josh !!!! Super report.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We also did well. Dp Rogues, Bandits, Reefs & .Yozuris. Also handled around 35 but fished til 3:00. Same general area. Faster was better today. thanks Jaydoubleu. And nice job .


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

GalionLex said:


> Congrats on a great day Josh !!!! Super report.


Thanks Travis!


----------



## Ranger6 (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice job Josh.


----------



## mazak500 (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the report. Man now I don't know to go to the river or erie Saturday


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cattail (Jul 13, 2012)

Very good day for us as well. 70 back on Bandits any color. P10s 20/20 was good as well.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Whackfest, congrats Josh, Kem and Jeff


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice . Wanted to take off today but had stuff scheduled I couldn't miss . Figures . 

Hopefully the wind tomorrow night doesn't mess up the water too bad


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> We also did well. Dp Rogues, Bandits, Reefs & .Yozuris. Also handled around 35 but fished til 3:00. Same general area. Faster was better today. thanks Jaydoubleu. And nice job .


Jim... what was the water temp over that way today....predictions on how much it come up with the warm weekend....and how soon will the serious jig game be on over there, Thanks...AH2, Findlay


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Water Temp was 34.5 and we drove through skim ice to W of F can in the morning. Brahma Bull had let us know that it was open over there or we wouldn't have ventured that far . I expected around 36, but the lake is ready to ice over. The fish were in 24-25' of water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great reports,and looks like an absolute blast!


----------



## Jay Dubya (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> We also did well. Dp Rogues, Bandits, Reefs & .Yozuris. Also handled around 35 but fished til 3:00. Same general area. Faster was better today. thanks Jaydoubleu. And nice job .


You are welcome Jim! A bit of a slow start but a great day on the water in March!! Speed was definitely important. Never was expecting to run 1.5 - 1.8 in 34 degree water.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Great report bull!!! Great time networking with you and the grey tortoise!! Beautiful day to be on the lake with friends! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice report. 
Looked like a beatdown!!
Can’t get out till Sunday Wanted to go yesterday sooo bad but couldn’t put it together


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

crappiewizard said:


> Great report bull!!! Great time networking with you and the grey tortoise!! Beautiful day to be on the lake with friends!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job yesterday buddy!


----------



## Worldsbest1stmate (Mar 5, 2020)

Josh good job and as usual great report!


----------



## DrZ (Apr 28, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> P-10’s 12/12 - 25/25 with 2 oz as the morning progressed.


Does this mean let 12 feet of line out, attach a 2oz snap weight and let out another 12feet? and same with 25?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes then attach the board after the second 12' for 24 total feet out.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

DrZ said:


> Does this mean let 12 feet of line out, attach a 2oz snap weight and let out another 12feet? and same with 25?


Correct. We ran 12/12’, 15/15’, 17/17’, 20/20’ and 25/25’ with 2oz. The aggressive fish were higher in the water column.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The higher were good for us too. We ended going all bandits 40 back. And as Jim said faster speed worked for us too. 1.6-1.7. It was good but big NW blow right now so we will see tomorrow.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Man those are nice chunky eaters. Perfect size for the grill


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

We had fish take the lure while running the board out. Even had one grab the lure as I was attaching the board. And several take the lure before the board was up into place. All these thing are strong indications of high fish. So we ran a Riostick 40 back and a bandit at 25’ for nearly an hour and no takers. That still has me wondering.

Maybe it’s proof that snap wts improve lure performance. We never put a sinker on but had enough action as it was.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Jim Stedke said:


> We had fish take the lure while running the board out. Even had one grab the lure as I was attaching the board. And several take the lure before the board was up into place. All these thing are strong indications of high fish. So we ran a Riostick 40 back and a bandit at 25’ for nearly an hour and no takers. That still has me wondering.
> 
> Maybe it’s proof that snap wts improve lure performance. We never put a sinker on but had enough action as it was.


It amazes me that they are that aggressive in such cold temperatures. We used to come up and stay at Mari-dor beach years ago and catch them but never in the winter trolling.


----------



## real reeltime (Jun 30, 2009)

We've been fishing reef area for past two weeks. bandits, Same leads , 50, 95, 115, 120, Same speed, 1.0-1.1, quick limits, 1hr best to 2hr on thurs for 12 fish. we did notice thurs fish were fighting just a little harder. So maybe could have done better bumping up speed.


----------



## dwy8979 (Nov 17, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> We had a great trip today fishing H / G / F cans area. Launched from Mazurik. Heavy skim ice all the way just past cans first thing. Setup west side of cans with Bandits and an Eriegardless Yozuri on one side and weighted P-10’s on the other. First fish came while we were speed setting and it came on the Yozuri that was 61’ at 2.5! Best leads for Bandits were 37-67’ and P-10’s 12/12 - 25/25 with 2 oz as the morning progressed. Speed settled in 1.4 - 1.6. Direction of troll didn’t matter. Bright colors all day with no real standouts. Handled about 35 fish by 1pm and had our 3 man by 9:30am. No giants today but really nice grade. largest 7.5 - 8? Pitched a lot of 22-24” fish back. Had 5 on at once then two more after they were laying on the deck! East wind kicked up and slowed bite 11:30ish. Big thanks to Syclone for taking his boat today so I didn’t have to get mine dirty
> View attachment 345221
> 
> View attachment 345223
> ...


----------



## dwy8979 (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice fish, wish we had launches we could get out here in New York


----------

